# Lighting: Proper placement for bearded dragon in 5x2x2.5 enclosure



## NikEMax (May 6, 2011)

Getting ready to add a b.d. to the family-haven't kept a reptile in about 14 yrs. so I've been doing a ton of research. I'm building a melamine enclosure 5 x 2 x 2.5 and I'm running into conflicting info. re: lighting. At this point I would rather get the advice of people who have daily experience and this site looked like it had members who could offer a wealth of information. Any advice will be greatly appreciated and since I am brand new please let me know if I should be doing anything differently in regards to posting, ect. Thanks! Here are my questions:

UVB/UVA - Do tube lights need to expand almost the entire length of the enclosure? should it be a single or double tube light fixture - should the fixture be a reflector that is mounted inside or is it best to place it on top of mesh hardware cloth outside of the enclosure? Should there be a secondary tube light halfway down the back wall (I'd read this in a ZooMed book)? What brand and strength is recommended?

Heat/basking lamp - what style, brand, wattage is most recommended for the enclosure size? Should this be an inside or outside mount and if inside, will a wire cage to protect the beardie from the bulb be effective? Do most people use a CHE at night?


----------



## SteamedPolecat (Apr 11, 2011)

i know nothing about beardies, but i know that i have an enclosure the same, if not slightly bigger and it's heated nicely with 2 60" R80 spot lights, as for UV i hear that it's gotta be 10-12 inches from the highest place the beardy can get to, I.E over it's basking log or something, i have seen people saying arcadia T5 D3+ tubes (or something) that make is it 10-12% UVB?

as i said NO IDEA on beardies, just what i've seen around. cover the lights too, or atleast every viv i have seen for beardies had them meshed over.

wait for somebody who actually has one to comment haha


----------



## lexiT (Jul 30, 2010)

should the fixture be a reflector that is mounted inside or is it best to place it on top of mesh hardware cloth outside of the enclosure? 

Hi  can you just clarify are you building a viv with a mesh roof? If so I haven't come accross a beardie being housed in a viv like this. Firstly what springs to mind is maintaining the correct temps etc...with a mesh roof wouldn't the heat escape?

Will certainly help you with suggestions about a uvb/heat lamps etc.......but you've puzzled me about the viv :lol2:


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

Not got my beardie yet but I'm in the middle of setting up my wooden Viv which is 4x2x2. From research I have decided to mount the UV tube at the back of the Viv rather than the roof in order to bring it within 10-12" of the beardie.

The basking spot is elevated and brings the dragon within 6" of the UV light while basking but is not within the eye line of the beardie at any time. Read it can damage their eyes.

The tube covers most of the length of the Viv give or take a few inches on each side, but is placed slightly more towards the basking end.


----------



## SteamedPolecat (Apr 11, 2011)

aren't mesh tops generally for things like chamleons that need really good ciculation, i assume the uv is ok inside the viv with a hard top to keep it warm, mount it near the top of the viv, as i say i have seen people recomend a distance of 10-12 inches (25-30cm)


----------



## NikEMax (May 6, 2011)

Firstly, thank you to everyone who replied.

Sorry, should have been more specific - the top will be solid (will be using vents) but I've seen some where there is a square or circular shape cut out and replaced with the mesh for the lamps to sit on. 

I also read about the possible eye damage with the uvb lights so having one half way down the back wall didn't seem like a smart idea (maybe a marketing ploy...lol)


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

My UV light is in a position whereby it is never in the direct eye line of the dragon, even when climbing so should be okay?


----------



## memobli (Mar 15, 2011)

*hope this helps!!!! it helped me lol*

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/270875-help-bearded-dragon-cage.html#post3548735

thanks to Jay for the info


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

NikEMax said:


> Getting ready to add a b.d. to the family-haven't kept a reptile in about 14 yrs. so I've been doing a ton of research. I'm building a melamine enclosure 5 x 2 x 2.5 and I'm running into conflicting info. re: lighting. At this point I would rather get the advice of people who have daily experience and this site looked like it had members who could offer a wealth of information. Any advice will be greatly appreciated and since I am brand new please let me know if I should be doing anything differently in regards to posting, ect. Thanks! Here are my questions:
> 
> UVB/UVA - Do tube lights need to expand almost the entire length of the enclosure? should it be a single or double tube light fixture - should the fixture be a reflector that is mounted inside or is it best to place it on top of mesh hardware cloth outside of the enclosure? Should there be a secondary tube light halfway down the back wall (I'd read this in a ZooMed book)? What brand and strength is recommended?
> 
> Heat/basking lamp - what style, brand, wattage is most recommended for the enclosure size? Should this be an inside or outside mount and if inside, will a wire cage to protect the beardie from the bulb be effective? Do most people use a CHE at night?


5x 2 x 2.5 is slightly big for 1 beardie ususally the recomended is 4,x2x2 for 1 but even a vivexotic vx48 will do for one, however some say if your getting a baby that it should make the enclosure smaller until the beardies older.

uvb lighting, if your going to build a viv as big as the one you describe then a uvb 12% is what you need.

where to place it and if you need a relector? well efect range of most uvb of 10% or 12% is 20 inches, if your going to have one 19 inches up the viv then a relector in a 5ft viv might be needed, and if you do make sure you affix it pointing in the direction it will be most beafical like downwards.

uvb should be at least 1/3 of the enclosure i.e 3ft viv you want a 24 inch tube, a 4ft you want atleast a 36 inch tube and your size well if its 5ft you want a 46 - 48 inch tube. single, no double needed.

mesh roof? mmmm i think i need more description on your viv cos i thought only glass tanks have mesh lids??? and you said your making one out of melimine i.e melimine covered chipboard?

if you making it out of that then a solid back sides and roof would be better insolation. bit dont forget to make vent holes and install the plastic vent caps you can buy at ebay for cheap

what watt heat bulb you need depends on the distance from bulb to basking surface if your using a dimming themostat, but the ususal standard is 100W however if your heat bulb is afixed to the roof of the viv 2ft up at least a 150w might be more apropriate.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello, 

Thats a nice size enclosure!

For a viv of that size I certainly feel that high output T5 lighting is the best for you. This is the very newest of reptile tech and has many advantages. I will just briefly outline the facts for you.

High output T5 lighting is available in D3 or 6% and D3 plus or 12% u.v.b, obviously it's the D3 plus for a B.D. High output T5 uses the very latest high output tech which means that the lamps are 3-4 time more powerful in terms of visible light and u.v than even our T8s. This means in a nut shell that the safe fitting distance from lamp to animal increases at least 3 fold with the use of the right reflector. Reflectors make a massive difference. The Arcadia T8 D3 plus is effectively providing enough u.v to sustain a desert animal to about 15"-18" from the lamp. T5 being so much more powerful can provide a safe 
area of emission right down to 36". In fact you can see this in action at the Grange reptiles on the massive green tree enclosure. These high output lamps provide as much U.V.B as a 100w mercury vapour lamp, but all along the tube. This means that the whole viv is washed in quality light. This is also massively energy efficient. 

High output T5 requires an electronic controller, this again is much more efficient than standard T8 controllers with a lot less wasted electric and as it is electronic they are flicker free!! Much better for reptile eyes.

As these lamps provide so much quality light we have found that lighting roughly two thirds of the viv starting at the hot end is great. This then allows an all important light and U.V gradient which research is indicating is an essential part of the D3 cycle.

All Arcadia lamps are safe to use for one year! This is based on a 8-10 hour day.

I advise using halogen Spot lamps instead of standard tungsten fittings. Halogens are much more energy efficient. The Arcadia heat spot uses a very thick metal reflector inside the lamp. This throws all the light had heat forwards! No more wasted heat from the back of the lamp. Use this via your stat. In Real terms if you used a 100-150w tungsten you would use a 75w halogen. That is a big saving on electric over the life of the lamp. Halogens also don't suffer with the blowing associated with dimming and should last best 
part of a year.

Try to fit the U.V lamp that you choose in the edge between the roof and the front plate above the door. This will with the aid of the reflector produce light at a gentle natural angle across the viv.

It is massively important to NOT fit lamps half way down the enclosure. This is an unnatural angle of emission and some research has shown this could be the cause of some eye complaints in reptiles, the very nasty P.K.C is a terrible infection that is preventable.

Please feel free to send me detailed questions and I will do my best to help

Good luck


John courteney-smith. Arcadia products "light for life"!


----------



## NikEMax (May 6, 2011)

Thank You, Memobli! Lots of great info. from Jay - Much appreciated!

Also much thanks to Chrisuk33 for answering all my questions! The uvb tube will be facing downward  The entire top will not be mesh - just have seen some enclosures with a small area of mesh in the top to accommodate outside dome lamps. I'm leaning more towards inside lighting though.


----------

